# Backyard Skink ID



## Berachester (Jun 30, 2014)

I have read a lot about the _Lampropholis guichenoti _and the _Lampropholis delicata_ but I still can't seem to tell the two apart. I would be greatly appreciative to anyone who can tell me the ID features of these two common skink species and the easiest ways to tell them apart. I have attached two photos of the skinks in my backyard. To me they look like different species  I live in the eastern suburbs of Sydney.

- Chad


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 30, 2014)

Yep. First (left) is Lampropholis delicata, second (right) is Lampropholis guichenoti. 

The main feature to look out to tell these two is that dark vertebral suffusion visible in the guichenoti (dark colour down the midline of its back), there's also other less 'distinctive' differences. E.g. delicata more plain brown vs guichenoti steel grey, guichenoti has coppery head.


----------



## Berachester (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks heaps for that! Its been confusing me so much. Its good to know I have both species in my garden


----------

